# Natascha Ochsenknecht - 2011-09-04 attends a taping of 'VOX Promi Kocharena' in Cologne (8x)



## Claudia (30 Sep. 2018)

​


----------



## 261690 (30 Sep. 2018)

danke für Natascha.
da gräbt aber jemand tief im Archiv.

klasse


----------



## 307898X2 (20 Dez. 2018)

mit und ohne Brille lecker:WOW:


----------



## weazel32 (20 Dez. 2018)

Vorallem BH los...ein Klassiker :WOW:


----------



## Tittelelli (20 Dez. 2018)

die sah 2011 schon genau so künstlich aus wie heute


----------

